
The market for something to believe in is infinite - tosh
http://blog.maxniederhofer.com/the-market-for-something-to-believe-in-is-infinite
======
tosh
In a time when most news headlines lack meaning & substance it is really
refreshing to read from a European investor (& entrepreneur) so focused &
clear.

I’m assembling a set of a handful of VCs worth reading & following. Any
suggestions?

